# Trolling motor keeps tripping



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

I've got a 30LB thrust motor guide with a foot pedal moving a 14 1/2 ft aluminum boat. I have a 40 amp circuit breaker connected 8 inches before the + termininal. The breaker gets really hot after i run it continously. The motor guide has 5 speeds and i like it on speed 4 but i can only run it for like 2 minutes at a time and it shuts off. I have to give it a few seconds and then i can use it again. Do i ned a bigger circuit breaker or what is my problem. Thanks.


----------



## TCK (Aug 24, 2011)

You shouldnt need a fuse on a trolling motor and you definately dont need one on the negative terminal. Your probably using too small of a fuse or too small of wire and your not letting enough amps flow.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

a poor connection somewhere in the circuit will cause the same problem. need to look at every connection, the battery terminals and the plug


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I assume that you have had this setup for a while and it worked alright at one point? If that is the case then obviously something has change. As mentioned it could be a poor connection. Have you checked the motor to make sure there is no fishing line stuck down in it? If it was inhibiting the motor from working at full power it could heat up. It is also possible that the motor is going bad. I would definitely check for a clean shaft on the motor and pull apart all connection and ensure they are clean before anything else.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

1. Take prop off and remove fishing line wrapped around shaft.
2. Tighten/clean all connections.
3. By fuse box do you mean you have fuses or circuit breakers. A fuse will not reset it self and you would have to replace it. So I am assuming you mean circuit breaker. Are these mounted in a black box that the sun can heat up. This was the problem with mine. I painted the box white and never had another problem.


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

I had a similar problem lately. If I ran my motor on speed 4 or 5 for more than a few minutes the motor would shut off and I'd only be able to use the low speeds for awhile. The positive cable where it came off the breaker was getting hot enough to melt the insulation. I had the 50 amp circuit breaker attached to the pos cable right at the battery.

I put a 19" 4ga battery cable between the battery and circuit breaker on the pos cable and it seems to have solved the problem. I have the breaker mounted on the transom of my boat now so it stays cooler, instead of inside the battery box.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

bkr43050 said:


> I assume that you have had this setup for a while and it worked alright at one point? If that is the case then obviously something has change. As mentioned it could be a poor connection. Have you checked the motor to make sure there is no fishing line stuck down in it? If it was inhibiting the motor from working at full power it could heat up. It is also possible that the motor is going bad. I would definitely check for a clean shaft on the motor and pull apart all connection and ensure they are clean before anything else.


Actually I have just put the trolling motor back on the boat. I took it off when i purchased the boat several years back and had never used it. This is the first year that i have used or tried to use it.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

leeabu said:


> 1. Take prop off and remove fishing line wrapped around shaft.
> 2. Tighten/clean all connections.
> 3. By fuse box do you mean you have fuses or circuit breakers. A fuse will not reset it self and you would have to replace it. So I am assuming you mean circuit breaker. Are these mounted in a black box that the sun can heat up. This was the problem with mine. I painted the box white and never had another problem.


It is a 40 amp circuit breaker that is connected about 8 inches before the wire runs to the positive battery terminal. 

I'll try taking of the prop to see if there is any line around it.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

fishnguy said:


> *It is a 40 amp circuit breaker *that is connected about 8 inches before the wire runs to the positive battery terminal.
> 
> I'll try taking of the prop to see if there is any line around it.


Have you checked the manual to see what size breaker is required?
I have a 55# MG and it takes a 50 amp breaker.
Also if the breaker is the correct size, is the wire running between the battery and the breaker heavy enough to carry the load.
I would be curious if you hooked the positive TM cable directly to the battery (bypassing the jumper & breaker) will the positive cable carry the load? (without getting hot)


----------



## BassHunter0123 (Jul 14, 2009)

i have never used a breaker on any trolling motor i have ever owned... pretty useless if ya ask me...never had a problem


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

BassHunter0123 said:


> i have never used a breaker on any trolling motor i have ever owned... pretty useless if ya ask me...never had a problem


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

I hope all your wiring is in the open so you can see and/or smell the smoke when you have an overload problem that asome sort of circuit protection would prevent.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

BassHunter0123 said:


> i have never used a breaker on any trolling motor i have ever owned... pretty useless if ya ask me...never had a problem


I don't think they were real common years ago but they are more widely used now. (maybe the last 5 or 6 years, I'm guessing) Back in the day, I melted the wires on an old TM I had. If I would have had a breaker it I'm sure it would have tripped that day.


----------



## GO FISH (Aug 13, 2004)

You didn't mention if it was 12 or 24 volts. But low voltage will cause your amp draw to go up. It could be your problem also, I had 1 battery on a 24 system that wouldn't hold a charge and caused some problems with heat at the plug.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Well i replaced a butt splice that had looked like it was maybe not connected the best. It is located between the pedal wire and the plug that connects into the boat. That didn't help anything as I took it to the lake and once again it tripped on speed 4 or 5 when i ran it longer than a few minutes. The positive wire would be warm and the breaker extremely hot as well as the positive wire from the breaker to the battery terminal. 

I tried to take off the prop to see if any line was wrapped around the prop but that damn thing is on there tight. I'm a pretty strong guy and couldn't pop it loose. 

It runs perfectly fine when it is in my garage and I test it. It doens't get hot at all. It only seems to trip when I have the boat in the water and it has to push the weight around. I don't have the manual for my trolling motor so I'm not sure if a 40 amp breaker is big enough. It was the one the mechanic at a marina installed for me. I've posted some pictures if anyone has any more ideas?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I was wondering if you got this fixed. What guage wire is that running from your battery to your breaker? Also the wire going from the breaker to the plug?
I would think a 40amp beaker would be big enough for a 30# thrust TM.
I mean really what there? Wire, breaker, more wire & plug. I would think it has to be one of these.
I wonder if it could be a problem in the motor...brushes? 

That nut holding the TM prop is just like a big wing nut on the MG trolling motors I've had and still have. I had to use a wrench or something to break mine loose the 1st time I took it off.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll check to see what the wire gauge size is tonight...I was thinking 8 or 10 in my head but i'm not positive. 

The trolling motor prop that i have is not on by a wingnut..it is just a regular flathead screw but that sucker is on there very, very, very tight.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

I couldn't find out what gauge the wiring is but i think it is 10. All of it is the same. I think maybe my problem is the circuit breaker. It looks to have some rust on the terminals. I've attached a picture. Does anyone know where i can purchase another 40 amp breaker?


----------



## spinningwheel (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks like a Bussman, Also look at the protective boots lower on the page. Corrosion like that shown on yours builds heat at the terminals and will add to the power draw significantly.

http://www.wiringproducts.com/contents/en-us/d60.html


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

You may be looking at the shaft (that is slotted) I had an older MG from back in the 94, the shaft had a slot like you described but actually it had a nut that went around that center shaft. Like you I also tried to unscrew it with a flathead driver. Can you take a pick of the prop from the back. I'm sure it has a nut (of some sort) holding it in place. I've had MG's since the mid 90's and they all been similar. I bet I tried a screw driver 20 time before I figured it out. 
BPS has breakers in their catalog. Have you tried by-passing the breaker to see itf that is the problem? I would take it easy and see if the wire heats up with out the breaker. If it does you could have other issues. If everything works and the wire don't heat up, your problem could be the breaker.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Any auto parts store will have that breaker. Much cheaper there than at a marine shop or marine supply on-line.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I believe Walmart has that breker also. In the fishing dept with the boat stuff.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

I picked up a new breaker on ebay for a few bucks to try it out next time on the water. 


Crappiedude...excellent decription to help me out. I never noticed that large nut and like you i've tried to unscrew that bolt in the middle a million times. I've attached the picture. Plent of line in the prop as well. Thanks to everyone for there help. I've got a feeling when i replace this new breaker I will be ready to roll.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Check out all that line!

I have an extra prop. Is this one for heavily weeded area? What is the difference in the two?


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

This is the prop that I have been using.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Yep,that's it. The new breaker should fix the rest of the problems.

Glad to be of help.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

It was the breaker.....ran that boy all day at Berlin today. Thanks.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Glad to hear it all worked out.


----------

